# "Quer dizer" vs. "Quero dizer"



## EyesOnBrazil

In Brazil, I hear "quer dizer" as "what I mean is..." even when the person speaking is speaking for themselves. Literally, I would translate it as "it wants to say" and I think this has evolved into "I mean, ..." or "what I mean is..."

Is this correct in Portuguese or should it be "quero dizer"? 

abraços


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo aos fóruns, Eyes on Brasil, 

I believe this _quer dizer _is a reduction of the former expression _quero dizer._ 
You know how we simplify things whenever we can, probably this quero dizer, said fast became quer dizer and so it remained as a fixed expression. My 2 centavos de real.


----------



## Macunaíma

Essa é uma frase fixa. Querer dizer é usado coloquialmente como sinônimo de significar: 

"O que quer dizer a expressão 'vender na bacia das almas'?"
"Quer dizer vender a toque de caixa, por qualquer preço que ofereçam"

Assim, quando dizemos "quer dizer" o que se omite não é "eu" mas "isso, aquilo de que falava, o que mencionei antes, etc".

Meus dois _pence_ de libras esterlinas


----------



## Vanda

Macu, neste exemplo específico que ele deu:


> In Brazil, I hear "quer dizer" as "what I mean is..." even when the person speaking is speaking for themselves.


acho que pode, sim, ser uma redução do quero dizer. Especulação somente, anyway.


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu vou esperar então que o EyesOnBrazil dê um exemplo, porque eu confesso que não entendi direito o speaking for themselves.


----------



## EyesOnBrazil

Eu 'tava falando de 'eu' mesmo. 

Ex. "Eu queria comprar, quer dizer, eu compraria se eu tivesse o dinheiro"

Não sei se esse é um ótimo exemplo, quer dizer , talvez seja outro que faça mais sentido.


----------



## Vanda

Não; seu exemplo é perfeito!  Foi exatamente o que eu entendi no primeiro post. O outro uso, seria o indicado pelo Macu.


----------



## Macunaíma

Nas frases do seu exemplo, independentemente da origem, se redução de 'quero dizer' ou não, usamos 'quer dizer' e não 'quero dizer' (que soaria estranho).

_Enquanto o Banco Central aumenta os juros para controlar a inflação, o governo, que teve sua arrecadação aumentada em R$ 12 bilhões apenas neste semestre, já fala em gastar os recursos das novas reservas de petróleo antes mesmo que se extraia dela um barril sequer, através da emissão de títulos lastreados. *Quer dizer*, são dois passos em direções opostas na política monetária._ -> Aqui, quer dizer não se refere a mim (minha opinião). É só um recurso usado para resumir um ponto anterior.

_Eu acho que vou viajar para a Europa este ano. *Quer dizer*, se não acontecer nada que me impeça_. -> Neste caso eu uso quer dizer para retificar uma declaração anterior. Este é o caso em que a Vanda aponta uma relação com _quero dizer_. De qualquer forma, _quero dizer_ não é usado.

Existe também a expressão_ "o que quero dizer é..."_ que é um pouco mais enfática, geralmente usada depois de uma longa explanação, antes de se introduzirem considerações mais pessoais. Seria melhor traduzido para o iglês como "_what I mean is..._ ou _the bottom line is_..."


----------



## Outsider

Eu acho que vejo, leio e uso ambos, "quer dizer" e "quero dizer".


----------



## Rosing22

EyesOnBrazil said:


> In Brazil, I hear "quer dizer" as "what I mean is..." even when the person speaking is speaking for themselves. Literally, I would translate it as "it wants to say" and I think this has evolved into "I mean, ..." or "what I mean is..."
> 
> Is this correct in Portuguese or should it be "quero dizer"?
> 
> abraços



And how would you guys say "you know what I mean?" in Portuguese? 

I was watching a video in Portuguese on YouTube with subtitles in English where a female speaker was saying “quer dizer” every now and then, and at times the subtitles would translate it “I mean” and at other times they would say “you know what I mean?”

I thought of “Você sabe o que eu quero dizer?”, but I am not sure.

Can you guys confirm that, please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## patriota

Rosing22, se for traduzir literalmente, é melhor traduzir da sua língua materna em vez do inglês... "You know what I mean?" = "Você me entende?"


----------



## brenobrendan

EyesOnBrazil said:


> Eu 'tava falando de 'eu' mesmo.
> 
> Ex. "Eu queria comprar, quer dizer, eu compraria se eu tivesse o dinheiro"
> 
> Não sei se esse é um ótimo exemplo, quer dizer , talvez seja outro que faça mais sentido.



Although I'd use use both without any change in meaning, I'd only use "quer dizer" in your example. Sounds more natural to me.



EyesOnBrazil said:


> In Brazil, I hear "quer dizer" as "what I mean is..." even when the person speaking is speaking for themselves. Literally, I would translate it as "it wants to say" and I think this has evolved into "I mean, ..." or "what I mean is..."
> 
> Is this correct in Portuguese or should it be "quero dizer"?
> 
> abraços



"I mean..." = "Quero dizer"
"It means..."= "Quer dizer"

It's exactly like that.


----------



## Rosing22

brenobrendan said:


> "I mean..." = "Quero dizer"
> "It means..."= "Quer dizer"
> 
> It's exactly like that.



Acho que você não entendeu a minha pergunta, brenobrendan.
Eu queria saber como é que é falado em português “(do) you know what I mean?”.
patriota diz que é _*“Você me entende?”*_ e acho isso certo.
Olhem pra o texto abaixo, por favor:
_“Nadine is nice; she’s sweet; she’s cute. But I can’t be with her. Her dad doesn’t like me; he doesn’t get along with my dad very well. *You know what I mean?* Her dad would send her away to study abroad so that she’s not with me.”_
Eu traduziria “*You know what I mean?*” nesse contexto assim mesmo como patriota sugere: _*“Você me entende?”.*_
É mesmo, né?
Gostaria que vocês confirmassem a veracidade dessa tradução.
Muito grato desde já.


----------



## mglenadel

Esse "you know what I mean?" é apenas um cacoete de linguagem, certo? Em português, é possível usar "sabe?", "entende?" ou até mesmo "tá ligado?" (como se diz na periferia de São Paulo)


----------



## Rosing22

mglenadel said:


> Esse "you know what I mean?" é apenas um cacoete de linguagem, certo? Em português, é possível usar "sabe?", "entende?" ou até mesmo "tá ligado?" (como se diz na periferia de São Paulo)



Thanks, mglenadel! 

Yeah, it's like a conversation filler.

So _*“Você me entende?” *is never really used in conversation, is that right?

Thanks._


----------



## Carfer

Neste contexto, em Portugal diríamos, entre outras:
_'Percebes (o que eu quero dizer/o que eu digo)?_'
_'Entendes (o que eu quero dizer/o que eu digo)?_'
_'Estás a entender/perceber? /Estás-me a entender?_ (não sei bem o que dizer da correcção gramatical da segunda, mas é frequentíssima)
_'Estás a ver_?' (mais coloquial)


----------



## brenobrendan

Rosing22 said:


> Acho que você não entendeu a minha pergunta, brenobrendan.
> Eu queria saber como é que é falado em português “(do) you know what I mean?”.
> patriota diz que é _*“Você me entende?”*_ e acho isso certo.
> Olhem pra o texto abaixo, por favor:
> _“Nadine is nice; she’s sweet; she’s cute. But I can’t be with her. Her dad doesn’t like me; he doesn’t get along with my dad very well. *You know what I mean?* Her dad would send her away to study abroad so that she’s not with me.”_
> Eu traduziria “*You know what I mean?*” nesse contexto assim mesmo como patriota sugere: _*“Você me entende?”.*_
> É mesmo, né?
> Gostaria que vocês confirmassem a veracidade dessa tradução.
> Muito grato desde já.




*Minha resposta tinha sido pro EyesOnBrasil Rosing22...*

"*Você me entende?*" é a opção que você procura...

Se houvesse uma vírgula: "... _he doesn’t get along with my dad very well, *you know what I mean?* ..."_ A tendência seria dizer "*sabe?*"

Aqui na região do país onde eu moro as pessoas usariam "*sabe?*" ou "*entendeu?*", dificilmente falariam "*Você me entende?*"

_Here are the ones more likely to be used in a conversation:_

- Sabe?

- Entende?

- Entendeu?

- Tá (me) entendendo?

- Saca?

- Sacou?

- Tá ligado?


----------



## Rosing22

Carfer said:


> Neste contexto, em Portugal diríamos, entre outras:
> _'Percebes (o que eu quero dizer/o que eu digo)?_'
> _'Entendes (o que eu quero dizer/o que eu digo)?_'
> _'Estás a entender/perceber? /Estás-me a entender?_ (não sei bem o que dizer da correcção gramatical da segunda, mas é frequentíssima)
> _'Estás a ver_?' (mais coloquial)



Obrigado, Carfer, pelas opções todas!


----------



## Rosing22

brenobrendan said:


> *Minha resposta tinha sido pro EyesOnBrasil Rosing22...*
> 
> "*Você me entende?*" é a opção que você procura...
> 
> Se houvesse uma vírgula: "... _he doesn’t get along with my dad very well, *you know what I mean?* ..."_ A tendência seria dizer "*sabe?*"
> 
> Aqui na região do país onde eu moro as pessoas usariam "*sabe?*" ou "*entendeu?*", dificilmente falariam "*Você me entende?*"
> 
> _Here are the ones more likely to be used in a conversation:_
> 
> - Sabe?
> 
> - Entende?
> 
> - Entendeu?
> 
> - Tá (me) entendendo?
> 
> - Saca?
> 
> - Sacou?
> 
> - Tá ligado?



My bad, brenobrendan.  

Peço desculpas! 

Obrigado também por todas as opções!!!


----------



## Juliana Freitas

Hi, EyesOnBrazil,

"Quer dizer" means "what I mean is" or "what it means is", it's used to clarify or explain something that has been just said. Here an example:
"Eu sempre almoço tarde, quer dizer, às vezes nem almoço." You can notice that the subject can be both I or it (it means "the sentence, what was said"). So, you can translate "quer dizer" as "it wants to say". No problem.

Just pay attention to other cases. Here an example: "O que quer dizer à bientôt?" Here one asks for the meaning of the french expression "à bientôt" and the answer is "Quer dizer 'até logo'." (ou just "Até logo"). In this case, "quer dizer" means "the meaning is".

"quero dizer" means "what I mean is". it's used to clarify or explain something that has been just said or to correct something that hasn't sound cool. It's also used to emphasize as in this example "o que quero dizer com isso é que..." Here you can translate as "What I want to say with this" or something like that.

Rosing22, Oi!

Se você ainda estiver interessado no assunto rsrsrs
Em uma conversa coloquial eu diria que a tradução seria "(Cê) tá (me) entendendo?". No dia-a-dia a maioria das pessoas "come" algumas sílabas das palavras, o "você" vira "cê" (alguns lugares usam o "tu" mas com o verbo flexionado na terceira pessoa - principalmente em cidades litorâneas), o "está" vira apenas "tá". Muitas gírias também são usadas e isso depende muito da região e da época. Se a conversa for entre adolescentes e jovens podem surgir coisas do tipo: Saca? Manja? Tá ligado? Percebe? Capitou? além de estrangeirismos e tantas outras coisas que não param de pipocar rsrsrs Na forma escrita eu colocaria "Você me entende?", pois é gramaticalmente incorreto começar a frase por pronome oblíquo átono (falamos "Me entende?" mas não escrevemos isso em uma prova de português... rsrsrsrs)
Para uma conversa mais formal, eu traduziria por "Você está me compreendendo?", "Você compreende (a situação)?" ou "Compreende o que digo?"

Bom, é isso.
Espero que ajude


----------



## AlexSantos

É uma boa dúvida. Acho que ambos "Quero dizer" e "quer dizer" parecem corretos, e com frequência leio e escuto ambos. Mas aproveitando o gancho da pergunta, eu gostaria de saber qual seria a melhor pontuação depois da expressão. A vírgula ou as reticências?

"Eu disse que concordava. Quer dizer... concordava, mas com ressalvas."

"Eu disse que concordava. Quer dizer, concordava, mas com ressalvas."


----------



## pfaa09

AlexSantos said:


> A vírgula ou as reticências?





AlexSantos said:


> "Eu disse que concordava. Quer dizer... concordava, mas com ressalvas."


Neste caso, as reticências indicam que a pessoa fez uma pausa e continuou a falar.


AlexSantos said:


> "Eu disse que concordava. Quer dizer, concordava, mas com ressalvas."


Aqui é ao contrário, não houve pausa, mas sim uma separação pela vírgula.


----------



## Juliana Freitas

AlexSantos,

Depende do estilo que você quer adotar. Eu optaria por uma das seguintes possibilidades:

"Eu disse que concordava. Quer dizer... concordava, mas com ressalvas." Se quem fala confirma seu posicionamento inicial, mas depois reconsidera. 

"Eu disse que concordava. Quer dizer, com ressalvas." Se quem fala não concordou 100% desde o início e quer sublinhar isso ao seu interlocutor.
Eu acho desnecessário ter um segundo "concordava" neste caso, deixa a frase confusa. Quanto mais objetivo, melhor.

Para mim há uma diferença muito sutil entre os exemplos, dada pelos três pontos.


----------

